# Shades optional on this one. :0)



## llineb (Feb 5, 2011)

TKB neon colors again...this one is Lilac.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 5, 2011)

I really like this one!


----------



## cwarren (Feb 5, 2011)

i love those colors!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 5, 2011)

That is gorgeous! I love the colors.

llineb - 

I think you should do a tutorial.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Feb 5, 2011)

Love the color combo on this one.  Pretty soap!


----------



## nattynoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Thats looks terrific!!


----------



## dcornett (Feb 6, 2011)

AWESOME!!  :shock:


----------



## my2scents (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG thats a showstopper!  very very pretty!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Feb 7, 2011)

Yep, I love it.  :wink:


----------



## peechee (Feb 7, 2011)

way cute! love love love those bright colors!


----------



## MsDee (Feb 8, 2011)

It's definitely pretty, love the colors.


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 9, 2011)

So cool!  My girls would love that one!  I'm going to have to hide this thread, or they'll expect me to be able to do that.   :shock:


----------



## kelleyaynn (Feb 10, 2011)

Did you get the swirls by cutting a bar of soap with a vegetable peeler? Some look kind of thick, like the soap itself was round. 

I'm assuming this was MP soap?

They are gorgeous!


----------



## llineb (Feb 11, 2011)

I used a cheese cutter for the thick curls and a salad shooter for the small ones.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Feb 13, 2011)

This is one of the most beautiful soaps I've seen ... way too good to use, I'd want to have it on display!


----------



## maya (Feb 13, 2011)

wow! those are intense beautiful colors. thanks for sharing.


----------



## MidwestSoaper (Feb 13, 2011)

I love love love that soap.  Your colors are stunning.


----------



## ewenique (Feb 15, 2011)

Gorgeous soap in one of my favorite color combos!  Beautiful!


----------



## Midnight Rowan (Feb 15, 2011)

really gorgeous!


----------



## TaoJonz (Feb 18, 2011)

so pretty!  Is that glycerin with the neons?


----------



## llineb (Feb 20, 2011)

TaoJonz said:
			
		

> so pretty!  Is that glycerin with the neons?



The top layer is clear M&P and the bottom layer is white M&P base.


----------

